# Holster for a Ruger SBH



## samgreeniam (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone have a holster they like for carrying this beast to and from the woods?  
  I finally realized that with these 56 yr old eyes, I needed a little help past about 15-20 yds.  The matchdot helps a ton, but doesn't make it very handy to carry!


----------



## frankwright (Jul 23, 2014)

A bandolier holster like Uncle Mike's is a handy way to carry a big scoped gun and it has a flap so the gun won't fall out when you bend over.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2014)

x2 on the Uncle Mike's sidekick.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 23, 2014)

X's 3 on the Uncle Mikes and it won't break the bank either.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 24, 2014)

I put mine in a zip up case and carry it in my backpack. But then I take way to much stuff to the stand.


----------



## tgc (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice bisley. It deserves leather I think.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 26, 2014)

I use Uncle Mikes.


----------



## jrsower (Jul 27, 2014)

I have the same gun (different scope) and had the same question as you not long ago.

I needed something to carry it with but didn't want to spent a ton on leather.

I ended up with this... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UOFHSA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

At $22 you can't beat it.

You gun will sit a little low in it but you can fix that with a needle and some thread to keep it more toward the top.

I used to skip taking this out with me because it just wasn't easy to carry. But now I can skip the 45-70 and take this with me. Can't wait to get a hog with it.


----------



## guesswho (Aug 3, 2014)

How about a sling attached to the bottom of the grip.  A single point with the bungee in it works ok for handguns.

I don't have any personal expierence with it though.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Aug 6, 2014)

simplyrugged.com


----------

